# Hi I'm Tash from Bettygohard



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi all,
I just found the snowboard forum and joined up. I have a women's progressive action sports community; bettygohard.com, if you are female and looking for inspiration look no further - go check it out and let me know what you think:thumbsup:


----------

